# Neat Xenomorph Pumpkin Thing



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Seen on Reddit. No idea who made it or any other context, but very cool.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/creepy/comments/5edwd8


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's beautifully done. Kind of has a Dave the Dead vibe to it

The comments are hilarious.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> It's beautifully done. Kind of has a Dave the Dead vibe to it
> 
> The comments are hilarious.


Right, on the outside it is so textured and on the inside it is wet and smooth, and they're all over each other like bugs under a rock. Hard to say what's ickier, the inside or the outside!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolefinitely reminds me of Dave's art...well....a cross between those and ALIENS, the movie...I love how the pumpkin fits together though. I'd like to see the pumpkin dry brushed in some burnt orange....:lolkin:


----------

